
Ask HN: How early is too early to move on from first job? - Bieberfan2003
I landed a &quot;software engineer 1&quot; job with a fintech in the Southeast after graduation, pretty good salary (considering the low cost of living), good benefits, etc. But, I&#x27;m itching to relocate back to the West coast (I&#x27;m not from the South and this Bible Belt stuff is giving me the creeps). The product I&#x27;m on is scheduled to go to prod in Feb, but after that... Will it reflect negatively on my professional record for me to start job searching again so quickly (less than 9 months at my first job)? Or is this standard practice and something I should try for?
======
CyberFonic
Depends on the skills and experience that you can put on your CV. If you plan
to continue to work in fintech, then some conservative firms might see you as
job hopping prematurely. Depends on whether you are prepared to accept a drop
in salary - after allowing for the increased costs of living back West.
Depends whether your skills are in demand in non-fintech sector.

Assuming that you do not have to quit now or even in Feb. Your best bet is to
start going for jobs that meet your criteria and see how you go. You will
quickly find out whether your short tenure is raising any red flags or not.
Having a completed project/product is always going to be a plus.

------
bigredtech
For your first job this is easily explainable and as long as you leave on good
terms with your employer you should be ok for any future reference checks too.

The concern with a short tenure at a job is when it becomes a pattern, say 3+
jobs w/o having stayed for about 2 years or more. That's when you might fall
into a red-flag sort of situation when looking for future employment.

------
mtmail
Since you're relocating back you can always say it was for family reasons,
homesickness or blame the southeast. I wouldn't worry.

------
icedchai
I transferred departments 8 months into my first job. Then left that new job 8
months after that. Nobody ever gave it a second thought. If you want to do
something else, just do it.

